# Wasp and turtles



## gossmom (Jun 30, 2012)

Can wasps hurt my turtles and tortoises. The wasp are drawn to the water in their enclosures. I don't want to spay anything that would harm the tortoises. We are setting up one of those bags that attract and trap the wasp and bees. Is there anything else that I should be doing?


----------



## wellington (Jun 30, 2012)

I have them all over my torts water sources too. However, even when I go by the water source the wasp/bees just fly out and around. I am sure the torts and turts are fine. After all, they don't have sprays for bees, wasp, mosquito, etc in the wild.


----------



## gossmom (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol I didn't think about that


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 30, 2012)

We have them all over, never any issues!


----------



## Itort (Jun 30, 2012)

The water and mud features in my enclosures attracts many wasps and bees. They fly away approached by torts, so no problem. In fact there is a bumblebee nest in with my hinges that I feel may work as a predator deterent. Wasps see torts as no threat and torts see wasps as no threat.


----------



## Tyrtle (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm glad you asked this question. I was wondering the same thing. We have a terribly high wasp population here right now also. I've been trying different types of wasp traps to no avail. From what I read, these are called European paper wasps. They are not drawn to the same stuff used to attract yellow jackets to traps. So the traps seem to be basically useless.

The water in the tort enclosure is definitely an attractant so there are always a lot in there. 

I'm not fond of them at all!


----------



## ascott (Jun 30, 2012)

Remember ...bee's are helpful to all of us that want our flowers to bloom and come back year after year...(well, most flowers need the bee's)...and wasps are generally around due to aphids in your plants...since they are carnivorous they are there to hunt down and eat the aphids and other pesky plant insects....so even though they are creepy the way they float about...they too are useful....

The wasps seem to gladly move away from the water and the torts here don't seem the bit bothered by them....again, don't seem to anyways..


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 30, 2012)

Flies and ants of many species have been known to bite turtles, or even to lay their eggs in their flesh. However, I've never heard of any bees or wasps bothering turtles at all.


----------

